# Thermometer output data to pc



## Exorius (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi.

I didnt know where to open this thread so i opened here. So yesterday i got one digital indoor/outdoor temperature who shows inside and outside temperature. And when i went to sleep i started wondering, ( maybe its a stupid question ) if its possible somehow to get these temperatures on my pc so i could use them and made some program in Java language, like ( calculate average day temperature or something like that ). So by any chance, is this possible? And if it is , what kind of equipment do i need to read those readings from this digital indoor/outdoor temperature?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Have a look at this link : USBTenki: USB Temperature sensors and more


----------

